# Hobbiest in YYC



## Crosche (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I am a hobby metal worker located in Calgary. Primarily I forge custom knives and do some basic smithing; however I have a manual lathe, mill and cnc mill that keep me busy as well.
I am very interested in meeting with local hobbyists to share ideas, knowledge and resources.

Cheers


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 8, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 8, 2018)

Welcome. Do you do your own heat treating for your knives or shop it out?

How about belt sanders, do you use one & if so what is your weapon of choice?


----------



## Crosche (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Peter,

I have been doing my own heat treating for the most part. 

I have a 2x72 belt grinder that I purchased from a local maker some years ago. It is coupled with a VFD for speed control. Currently I am using VSM belts.

How about yourself?

Chad


----------



## PeterT (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Chad. Nope & nope, that's why I always ask 

On the sander front I oscillate between making a homebrew from scratch to a semi-kit to a ready to use. Cost wise, new RTU is more than I want to invest. I've been eying the basic version of this one https://reederproducts.com/
Not sure of his motor/VFD is in line with typical costs. I don't have a good feel for that quite yet. 

Heat treating wise, a knifemaker type oven is on the one-day list behind TIG welder & belt sander LOL. I have a few items I need hardened for the radial. The simpler stuff in O1 I will do myself with torch method. I'm working on the cam plates now & chose A2 to minimize distortion. There is some work in making them, so I've been talking to a knifemaker fellow in Sundre who hardens & has the equipment. If it pans out it might save me the equipment because I doubt I would do enough.

Hope to see some pics of your projects & equipment one day! .


----------

